# 1st Tandem Ride



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

Just had our first ride on our new to us tandem, 2006 or 2007 Trek T1000. Went 10.6 Miles in very windy weather but it was fun. we got better as we went and I think we will be able to make the STP training ride Saturday.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats! 

My wife and I are training for the Santa Fe Century. We're going to do it on our Tandem. It will be our first century on a tandem.


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

Second ride today, another 10 miles. Have a work up ride tomorrow for the Seattle to Portland with the Tacoma Wheelmen. It is our first organized ride and it will be 37 miles. I hope we will ok. The distance is not to far we have done that on our singles before, it's just that she is afraid of the road and now she can't see do to the extra large fat body in the front. It should be fun.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

tommignon said:


> The distance is not to far we have done that on our singles before, it's just that she is afraid of the road and now she can't see do to the extra large fat body in the front. It should be fun.


We have a tendancy to sit down more on our tandem than on singles. So don't forget to stop pedaling and stand up and rearrange every once and a while. And since she can't see the road be SURE to communicate about bumps. The stoker gets hammered by any bump, so warning her they are coming will go a long ways to make her feal at ease. :thumbsup:


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

We did the Ride. Had a great time. The ride leader was a little slow but that is ok. My legs are telling me we went up the long hill to fast. But it is different the looks that a tandem gets compared to a single. 

Thanks for the tips. The other riders were amazed by our communications. I figured the more I tell my wife and she has fun the more we get to ride and the more fun I have.

you know the saying if the Stoker isn't happy, Nobody is happy.


----------

